# Best EDC torch/flashlight



## Barrington (May 26, 2017)

Having read the many interesting replies on my Three Essential Flashlights thread, along with reading the many other interesting threads in this forum, a couple of interesting questions have emerged. Now I feel sure that these have been covered previously here but I have not actually found anything particularly up to date. (I'm sure someone will point me in the right direction if I've missed something obvious!) The questions are: -

1) What (size/type of) light constitutes an EDC for you?

Contributors evidently feel that a huge variety of flashlights can be carried on a regular basis. These range from tiny little things with a watch battery in them that can just about illuminate a keyhole to 18650 powered lights capable of putting out 1,000 lumens or more. (I bet there are some people here who are reluctant to leave the house without lugging something capable of putting a beam a mile downrange!) For me an EDC light has, above all, to be SMALL. Capable of attaching to a keyring or dropping into a pocket without noticeably adding to the bulk or weight being carried. This (for me) means a single AAA light - although I can perfectly understand the argument for a single AA or even a R123 powered one. Many of you have listed larger (what I would call medium size lights) as your EDC. I will always pick up a bigger light if I think there is any chance I might need it but I find these much too large to carry with me all the time. I guess some of you must have lifestyles that lead you to need a lot of light on a regular (and unpredictable) basis. It would be interesting to hear from those of you who do need this.

My own personal favourite at the moment is the Thrunite Ti3. A really good all round design. Reasonably rugged and well made with three well spaced output levels. Plenty of light and throw for the vast majority of scenarios on high. My only complaints (and they are very small ones) are that I would like the firefly mode to be a tiny bit brighter and that the unnecessary strobe should be eliminated from the UI. (nb. My favourite WOULD be the Olight i3S CU EOS Brass if only the UI sequence was firefly/low/high rather than the other way around. So annoying!)

Clearly my hands on experience of all the many torches on the market is somewhat limited. So this leads me to the second question: -

2) What do you consider to be the best single AAA (or AA) torch/flashlight on the market TODAY and why?

I'm really looking forward to reading what you guys have to say.


----------



## eraursls1984 (May 26, 2017)

Zebralight SC62w (waiting for the new SC63c MKII/SC64c) jeans or shorts. Foursevens Preon 2 for work slacks.

An EDC light has to fit comfortably in the pocket. For slacks that means a AAA, length isn't so much of an issue so I carry a 2xAAA for more juice/output. Outside of work my main standard is 1" or less, and I try to over prepare so that means an 18650 without a "turbo" head. Throw isn't much of a need for an EDC light, I normally put magic tape on them anyways to smooth out the beam.


----------



## jorn (May 26, 2017)

Also prefer aaa lights. dont know how many i got over the years, so have no idea how many aaa lights i own. Lets just say alot  Of the ones that are on the marked today, i enjoy the lumintop tool ti, and jetbeam jet µ. The tool is titanium, looks just as good as some of my 200$ + custom aaa lights, and cant complain over the stock nichia 219b led with hi cri. Have modded mine with a xq-e hi led. I wanted more throw in atleast one of my aaa lights, and the tool was it. (Dont want to mod a crappy light i wont use )

Bought some jetbeam jet µ's because I wanted a new driver with better regulation on hi mode for the tool ti. (and it got memory). Hard to find good drivers for aaa lights. And since the jet µ dont cost that mutch more than a driver, i bought some so i could slaughter them and use the driver in other lights. Ended up using the lights, it's also a great light.


----------



## yearnslow (May 26, 2017)

HDS flashlights, specifically the rotary models, can't be beaten as an EDC in my opinion.


----------



## ven (May 26, 2017)

For an AAA the TOOL is hard to beat bang for buck imo. Cheap as chips , anodised,ti, brass and cu flavours. They are not perfect,but from $15 they offer good value.


----------



## ven (May 26, 2017)

As for the 1st Q, I don't have any strict guide lines. My preferences tend to be 16340/18350 sizes, but compact 18650's also get carried.


----------



## dmattaponi (May 26, 2017)

I have an AAA Ti3 on my keychain, but I much prefer the AA TN Archer 1Av3 I edc clipped to my pocket. Reason- longer runtimes, brighter high, better handling characteristics when I need to use it. And it still carries easy in the pocket. I like the idea of a small AAA as my primary edc, but the potential reality of actually needing to use my EDC (at least in some scenarios) causes me to favor the AA.


----------



## richbuff (May 26, 2017)

Best is most performance per size, in the largest light that the person feels ok with edcing. I like to edc something that a big light flashoholic would like to edc.

I am down to 50 mm head diameter light for daytime edc: the Nitecore TM06Svn 4 x HXP50.2 9,500 lumens.



--------------
Normal people walk around with big dogs. They look normal. I walk around with big flashlights. My flashlights have bitten less people then Teds' dog.


----------



## Barrington (May 26, 2017)

richbuff said:


> Best is most performance per size, in the largest light that the person feels ok with edcing. I like to edc something that a big light flashoholic would like to edc.
> 
> I am down to 50 mm head diameter light for daytime edc: the Nitecore TM06Svn 4 x HXP50.2 9,500 lumens.
> 
> ...



Just 9,500 lumens for your edc Richbuff?! That's heroic! I hardly dare ask what you pick up when you REALLY want some light. 😉


----------



## Barrington (May 26, 2017)

Hi Ven. I just noticed you live in Manchester. I hope you and yours didn't get caught up in the dreadful events on Monday. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you up there.


----------



## richbuff (May 26, 2017)

Barrington said:


> Just 9,500 lumens for your edc Richbuff?! That's heroic! I hardly dare ask what you pick up when you REALLY want some light. 😉


Yes, down from 13400 lumens Thrunite TN36UTvn that I edced for a few months. I edced other 63mm head diameter lights for a few months each, too, such as the Meteor. 

I walk six brisk hilly miles nightly with the Acebeam X65vn in one hand, and another large light in the the other hand. 

The thrill of walking around with both killer flood and killer throw at the same time is the bright spot in my life.


----------



## eh4 (May 27, 2017)

The Thrunite Ti3 is the best I've found so far for the combination of useful modes and mode order, compactness, tint, and low cost. 
I agree that the firefly can be on the low end of utility, though it's good in the middle of the night after hours of dark adaptation - and it's low enough to not noticeably nightblind me when I turn it back off, so I'm fine with the extra twist needed to get to medium for general use. 
One trick, if you ever decide to gift multiple Ti3 to friends or family, you can go through them before gifting them away and cherry pick the one with the best firefly and preferred tint... I ended up with a slightly brighter firefly mode and a more yellowish warm version this way, which is close to optimum for my use. 
I'd love to find a more premium take on the Ti3, nicer contacts in the head, assurance of high quality components, and especially a head design that is water shedding rather than relying upon the o ring to keep rain or sweat from running into the head with the light hanging down. - The single AAA L3 Illumination L08 model has a head design which sheds water, but it is considerably heavier, nearly the weight of their AA version without the battery, due to the brass pill in the head. 
So many nice AAA lights are disqualified by not having a firefly mode, and/or not having lowest mode first. 
I agree that the strobe is worse than useless, fortunately it hardly ever comes up, likewise the 10 second "mode memory" - which must be a quirk of the circuitry that is marketed as a "feature", I can't see any use to it at all, except maybe for painfully slow signaling perhaps.


----------



## ven (May 27, 2017)

Barrington said:


> Hi Ven. I just noticed you live in Manchester. I hope you and yours didn't get caught up in the dreadful events on Monday. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you up there.



Thank you, yes words can not say how i feel about it.......................


----------



## ven (May 27, 2017)

The i3, TiS etc are another great little AAA light, i actually wore the threads on my stainless steel version. Well not actually worn out, but worn to a point the head came loose pretty easy. After changing the O ring(helped a little), the only solution was some ptfe tape. But thats many years of use, also the low start(many like) was of not much use for me, so every use would consist of 3 twists(not the best UI for me but liked the light).

I find twisties still better for key chain lights, simply because of reducing accidental activation issues(aai) . The TOOL ti had several aai's over a few weeks, so now on my work keys a simple AAA convoy twisty single mode. I also prefer ti/ss for the metal over ano that just chips too easy and looks scruffy in no time(little ocd).


----------



## neutralwhite (May 27, 2017)

HDS systems


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 27, 2017)

First, Thank You for your friendliness. You are a credit to our community. 

The option of not having to remove batteries in order to recharge is appealing to many. While others want to be able to replace a depleted battery, some will just carry another light-weight light source instead of having to change cells. On the keychain is a Yuji emitter Photon pinch light; rarely used but handy. Clipped to a belt loop is a Nitecore Tip CRI that is present virtually everyday: Quick access to low as well as high with a useful (two clicks away) medium, decent runtime, very pleasing tint, so-far reliable, maybe not for everyone but works for quite a few of us. Accidental activations are the dirty little secret many of us wish to avoid, and the TIP handles it for me.

If in a situation without a belt loop or belt but with pockets, the blf-348 is there. 

As night time approaches, it is a different (18650) story...


----------



## Barrington (May 28, 2017)

I notice that no-one has mentioned the Surefire Titan Plus. Is that because it is not worth the considerable extra dosh over the ones that HAVE been mentioned?


----------



## Modernflame (May 29, 2017)

Barrington said:


> I notice that no-one has mentioned the Surefire Titan Plus. Is that because it is not worth the considerable extra dosh over the ones that HAVE been mentioned?



The SF Titan Plus would be a fine choice for many, but personally I find that so much two-handed twisting for mode selection is not ideal for edc. I'm more comfortable with instant push button access to high mode. As far as the expense, I don't think anything on this thread costs more coin than the HDS, at least on our side of the pond.


----------



## Gt390 (May 31, 2017)

I have carried the Titan plus constantly since purchasing
it a short while ago. Although I do prefer single
mode myself. The Olight i3e cu is a great edc. If the Titan didnt have the blaster mode which I actually use I think the Olight would be my constant edc. In addition to an arc aaa of course.


----------



## Kd5jha (Jun 1, 2017)

For what you are calling EDC (meaning small but capable and always there) I have a maratac AAA (1st gen) and a maratac AA (1st gen) on my two keyrings. But I really don't consider that my primary source of illumination. I also EDC a Streamlight Protac 2L-X (single 18650). Why do I carry a light this large. Actually it's very pocketable for me, and I need the capacity for long runtime that the lithium cell provides. If I were going out to a formal function I'd swap it for my small olight S1 Baton which is even more pocket friendly but has a less friendly UI. 

I guess im a freak because I also basically always carry a separate tactical light set to high/strobe only. Funny thing is, we went to eat the other night and got to the restaurant. There was a noise in the bushes by our car. I pulled out my light and started looking, but at first we could not see it. Then I handed that light to my friend, and pulled my other tactical light out. 2 things happen when you put 1000 lumens into a giant shrub bush at Outback Steakhouse... 

You our find a baby kitten left by its mother... And people come out of the restaurant to see the UFO that's about to land 😂

At at the end of the day I was glad I had both lights, so we could both search and a nice waitress/cat person took the kitten home...


----------



## Barrington (Jun 1, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> The SF Titan Plus would be a fine choice for many, but personally I find that so much two-handed twisting for mode selection is not ideal for edc. I'm more comfortable with instant push button access to high mode. As far as the expense, I don't think anything on this thread costs more coin than the HDS, at least on our side of the pond.




Gosh! There certainly are some expensive flashlight manufacturers around when you come to look at it. HDS and Elzetter (to name but two) seem to be notably more expensive than Surefire. Now the specs don't seem particularly improved over the "midrange" manufacturers such as Fenix, Olight and Thrunite. So what are you paying for? Quality of construction I suppose. And I guess the "Made in USA" badge must count for something.


----------



## Barrington (Jun 1, 2017)

Just out of interest another torch that I carry a lot (if not exactly all the time) is the Thrunite T10. I mention this partly because yesterday I managed to give it a good clean in the washing machine! (I somehow missed it in the pocket of my jeans.) I heard the nasty clanking sound as it was spun round in the drum as well as being thoroughly washed in hot water. To my surprise and relief it survived all this with aplomb. Just a tiny bit of wear on the anodising next to the clicky switch. Came up nice and clean too!! So, no complaints on the quality of construction of this one.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jun 1, 2017)

Barrington said:


> Just out of interest another torch that I carry a lot (if not exactly all the time) is the Thrunite T10. I mention this partly because yesterday I managed to give it a good clean in the washing machine! (I somehow missed it in the pocket of my jeans.) I heard the nasty clanking sound as it was spun round in the drum as well as being thoroughly washed in hot water. To my surprise and relief it survived all this with aplomb. Just a tiny bit of wear on the anodising next to the clicky switch. Came up nice and clean too!! So, no complaints on the quality of construction of this one.



I recently dropped my Archer 1a from a high shelf into a ceramic sink. Other than a nick on the anodizing it's fine.


----------



## ven (Jun 1, 2017)

The T10 lights are decent value/quality , the T10s is in my tool box in work as a back up(CW flavour). I have a T10t in NW at home which does not see that much use. I tend to lean towards 16340 form factor in EDC lights. Dont need crazy outputs(although it can be nice to fall back on at times), 100-200lm covers most of my uses.
Here are a few 16340 lights i took a pic of the other day, these tend to be used for EDC's. The Latest(gold 120 novatac) may get a 319a 5000k fitted. Not fully decided yet, the cool white(pure white) beam is pretty good as it is.
120p with 219bt 4000k/SPL120 /HDS 219b 4000k rotary/Haiku tana triple 219b 4500k/v11r 219c(gunga mod)/PK PR1/D25c ti NW/D25Cvn xp-e de-dome. After all this time, the d25c ti is timeless imo, great light today as it was 3 or 4 years back. Compact, nice quality and good value for an EDC ti light.




UI wise, i really like the rotary UI and the v11r infinite control, the ability to dial in the exact output never grow old for me. No clicking through modes, just a little turn to tweak to your desired output...............super useful at times!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 2, 2017)

Just throwing another one in there....I've EDC'd the Fenix E12 for about a year now. It's AA, which gives bit more punch. I personally feel that a 'good' level of light for walking around without any dark eye adaption is 50 lumens and the E12 has this level so works very well for me. The upper 130 lumen mode is not really used and the lower 8 lumen mode works just fine for looking in a dark cupboard or something like that, but it's too bright for getting up in the night with dark adapted eyes. I carry the light in the 'jonny pocket' of my jeans (you know the one, tiny thing on the RHS of your jeans!). Fits right in there and never fallen out, plus I don't notice that I am carrying it. The mark of a true EDC tool.

Other smaller issues include no clip, and no anti-roll. However, it tail-stands easily and can illuminate a room well as a candle. The TIR optic produces a very nice, wide hotspot. I sometimes work late shifts by myself and during the winter months have to walk through a very large deserted office (all lights off) when I'm leaving - the wide beam of the E12 on 50 lumen mode lights the way very, very well. Despite some short-comings, I really like mine.


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 2, 2017)

Barrington said:


> Just out of interest another torch that I carry a lot (if not exactly all the time) is the Thrunite T10. I mention this partly because yesterday I managed to give it a good clean in the washing machine! (I somehow missed it in the pocket of my jeans.) I heard the nasty clanking sound as it was spun round in the drum as well as being thoroughly washed in hot water. To my surprise and relief it survived all this with aplomb. Just a tiny bit of wear on the anodising next to the clicky switch. Came up nice and clean too!! So, no complaints on the quality of construction of this one.




As I write this, my desk area is illuminated by my tail standing Thrunite T10. Has the power gone out? No. It's just late at night and I enjoy the thing. I think Thrunite deserves credit for build quality. It would not be fair, however, to compare a Thrunite to an Elzetta, Malkoff, or HDS, since the latter three employ fully potted electronics. My preference for USA made lights is not about patriotism, but the ruggedness of those three brands. (One could also add Peak LED Solutions). I'm also aware that Zebra light, a Chinese manufacturer, uses potted drivers and is highly esteemed in this forum. 

There's also the matter of warranty. Unless I am mistaken, Thrunite guarantees their products for two years. Elzetta, Malkoff, HDS, (and Surfire!) provide a lifetime warranty (which one likely won't need.)


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jun 3, 2017)

I've been tail standing my Archer and TN4A for all sorts of activities at home. I'm enjoying having variable and low levels and not having my light location limited to the house lights. I was hesitant to get the Archer because I was deliberating between double and triple A. I'm so glad I went with a double. It's small enough around the house for me and also serves as a smallish hiking or backup light with much greater brightness and run time than a triple.


----------



## Skaaphaas (Jun 4, 2017)

I am suprised the Olight S1 hasn't been mentioned yet. 

I absolutely love mine. 

I would have preferred one extra mode (which I think the S1R provides), but its not a deal breaker. 

Small enough to disappear in a pocket, even tightish jeans. 

I guess if I lived outside the city I'd have carried a larger light, something like my MH20 for the reach, but since that isn't the case, the S1 gets my vote. I have a single AAA light as well, but the S1's moonlight mode, and up to 500 lumens, as well a magnetic tailcap, kicks it out of the pocket 29 days out of 30.


----------



## mbw_151 (Jun 5, 2017)

My EDC depends on the day. Some days it's a Photon freedom, others it's a Surefire Titan-A or an HDS or a 6P/M361N. It all depends on the scope of the day. If every day was the same, it would only take one light.


----------



## Witterings (Jun 5, 2017)

Whilst I use AAA's around the house personally I prefer AA for EDC due to the longer run times and also much higher outputs if required and either my Manker E11 which I modified with an XP-L Hi or ZL SC52w


----------



## Marcus52AR (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey CPF, I'm a first time poster here, just newly registered. I have just recently lost my fellhoelter bolt mini which I loved and I'm hesitant to replace it due to the cost. Didn't want to start a fresh thread because I'm a noob and I found lots of good information in this thread. 

I wanted to ask a more direct direct question on the same topic. What else should I consider that's comparable to the bolt? I'm a plumber and use my light frequently, so one hand easy operation is key. The output of the mini was good, more is ok buy I'm not looking for 1m output. 

So many options and the range in price is a bit overwhelming. I lean towards buying quality stuff but at the same time some of the budget options are tempting. 

Itchin to get something soon because I have gotten used to the convince of an edc light. I could go a bit bigger and a bit cheaper on this one.. 

Interested to hear what you guys recommend.


----------



## flashy bazook (Jun 6, 2017)

One could write a long essay on what is the ideal EDC, and many have in fact been written. Maybe I'll repeat a few thoughts for this erudite thread (thanks, Barrington, for initiating it in such a thoughtful manner).

EDC has a historical pedigree, it comes from a predecessor of the HDS. Basically an easily pocketable yet flexible flashlight covering a variety of needs. Typically has been a 1x123A. The original was a pioneer in using LEDs, maybe could put out 60 lumens on high, then considered amazing. I think it had a clip as well and a distinct metal bezel. The ARC 6 was in that category as well. Note that EDC did NOT mean key-chain sized. Simply a small size that is easily carried, certainly true of the 1x123A form factor.

Why 1x123A? You get the advantages of this light yet powerful and high capacity battery--4.5 Watt-Hours. Very high energy density, higher in fact even than rechargeable Li-Ions per gram. And as LEDs developed, it has remained able to get high outputs at least competitive with bigger Li-Ions when size is an issue. (It cannot compete as you get multi-Li-Ions supporting the huge lumen outputs and high current draws). The 123A was invented by Surefire to support high outputs in its (then) incan flashlights, usually for very short periods of time before running out of juice. But it adapted perfectly to the LED world.

The descendants of this design are still there, the McGizmo Haiku, the HDS itself (after renamings and company changes), the ARC unfortunately no longer, the Oveready Boss perhaps. So these are top EDC choices even today.

What these have is the original advantages but also programming ability, when you get to choose the output levels you want quickly and easily accessible. For example, tap once you get mid level, tap twice get high level, tap three times get low level, etc. Even special modes are available (strobe, SOS, etc.). Also typically excellent quality, and some amazing robustness and resistance to drops, water, etc.

Many who use EDC flashlights have extreme and often unusual demands, such as access to "moonlight" level light outputs. These can only be satisfied with programmability. Also, these particular models are descendants of the original, by makers who were there and have kept the line alive. So they deserve consideration and respect, despite their often high prices.

Now, what do you get vs. more commercial offerings? Basically longevity, style, and faithfulness to the original concept. Don't get me wrong, you can find excellent commercial offerings, personally I used Fenix in the past. But basically what you find over time is that the commercial offerings come and go, but if you have one of the top EDC flashlights you tend to keep it and use it forever (especially if you are willing to have them modestly updated, say to replace the LED with a modern offering).

All of this sounds good, perhaps, but there are other points of view. I'll outline two of them, which are basically there in other posts I've made on this topic in the past.

One is that EDC is a kind of weak concept. In a world where we can have, and have, multiple excellent flashlights, why stick to the EDC concept? I've made fun of it actually as the misplaced desire to have the "one flashlight to rule them all." In reality, as you go about your business, you will find you want a nice big flooder, or a thin and efficient thrower, or UV, or red, or more power with a low level accessible just in case...even without going to caving, diving, and all sorts of other niche needs.

As you have seen, many are willing to carry bigger flashlights with them than the "standard" 1x123A EDC. So logically, many will carry more than one, at which point you want to specialize.

The second thought is actually in line with what you are coming to, which is that the 1xAAA flashlights have by now improved so much that they can do what the old EDC's used to be able to do, at an even quite remarkably smaller size and weight, indeed one where you can attach them to a key-chain with your keys.

And I sort of agree with this, especially now that you have access to the Lithium primary AAA, which has almost half the energy capacity of the 123A and similar per gram energy density.

As to which 1xAAA's, I have used different ones over time, I recall the Liteflux with some fondness, and the stainless-steel Fenix L01 (I think, it's been a while) and E15, but my current best is the Peak Eiger with the QTC. Now the QTC--quantum tunneling composite--approach is not universally liked, and I admit I didn't like it much in v1, but in v2.1 it's improved quite a lot.

Short answer: yes, 1xAAA is a worthy successor to the venerable EDC concept, if you wish to remain within the EDC concept confines, which personally I do not, except in certain circumstances (such as travel when I want to travel light). Even then I may just want access to at least two flashlights and flashlight types, the generalist EDC, plus one with high throw at a relatively small form-factor. If the trip involves access to the beach and swimming, then at least three flashlights to include a diver.


----------



## craniotes (Jun 12, 2017)

A Muyshondt Maus Mk I lives on my keychain and is my go-to 90% of the time, but depending on what my needs are, a Foursevens Mini Mk II or Olight S Mini/S1R tend to find a place in my pocket.

The largest I'll go for "EDC" – in my lexicon, that means something that fits in a pocket and doesn't make me look happy to see you – is my Muyshondt Beagle Mk I. While it's far from being my brightest light, it's the most flexible in terms of beam profiles (dedicated flood ring and throw reflector) and batteries (R/CR123 or 18350), and the tint is pretty much perfect. That said, my disinclination to abuse or potentially lose a $600 light does hurt the use case somewhat. ;-)

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 12, 2017)

craniotes said:


> That said, my disinclination to abuse or potentially lose a $600 light does hurt the use case somewhat. ;-)
> 
> Regards,
> Adam



We're all addicts here. No shame in an expensive shelf queen. 

Cheers!


----------



## Barrington (Jun 13, 2017)

Gosh Flashy Bazook! Thank you so much for your interesting (and thorough) explanation of the background to edc. I had clearly not fully understood the edc concept. I guess that is why this forum is so useful to newer members like me. Funnily enough the next torch on my wishlist is actually the Olight S1R - which fits right in to the original idea. I'm only holding back as some concerns have been expressed elsewhere in this forum over the reliability of this model. I'd be interested to hear of any other owners experience with it.


----------



## Barrington (Jun 13, 2017)

Incidentally I meant to say that I had previously thought Surefires were expensive so to discover manufacturers like HDS and Muyshondt is quite an eye opener!!


----------

